# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Thai pink bd dbol still in production? are mine real or fake

## stevensmith.1988

i've purchased a bottle of 1000 thai pink dbol 's, what worries me is the fact that i've read in several places on the net that production of this product stopped in 2010 due to legal issues, the batch i have was apparently manufatured on the 7th of february 2011, anyway i have pictures , can anyone can possibly confirm. 
the second thing which worries me is the length and angle of the arrow on the tablet, it seems too short compared to others i've seen. The tablet is hard, chalky sweet tasting for a few seconds with a very bitter taste to follow. 
the bottom of the bottle has something like 't200" written on it, i'm on a test e dbol cycle, doing 35mg dbol a day now on my 3rd week and only picked up about 1kg, the test e is def real since i've used it before and should only kick in around week 5 for me.

anyway the pictures will follow, does it look legit? 

nb. the close up pics came out really blur, the actual pills are light pink, smooth and crisp edges/picture

----------


## Jessgirl

My man gets those different packaging his are packs of 100. He blows up from them.....can't tell from your pics. They are blurry when zoomed in.......good luck... if your source is good why would the beat you for 1000 d-bol ....what could the profit from it 
...they are cheap as is...

----------


## wmaousley

These are G2G, 500 or 1000 are the only ways BD packs these from what I see in BKK. Bro them to really know whats up.

----------

